# Barking at night



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Our male V is 8 weeks old and we've had him for 5 nights now. He's a star, very well behaved, learning to "sit" etc without any issues and very very loving. He loves his crate and goes to it when tired. In the day he is never in the create for more than 1 hour at a time with a good 1 hour outside playing in-betwen each crate visit. We wait until he is asleep in the crate before closing the door, around 23:00. He sleeps for a few hours then barks and whines for at least 45 mins at a time, then sleeping for a further hour before barking again. He does not wet in the night at all, so his calls are not potty based. I'm sure he's just calling for us, I'd like to know how long this will last?

We don't ever go down to him when his is barking. he does have the occasional accident in the house, but never in his crate.


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Our 13 week old Bella used to do the same thing. What worked for us was putting a blanket over the entire kennel so she could not see out. I think it acts like a den for her, and must be comforting. Now she might wimper for 10-20 seconds at the most, and its such a soft wimper i can barly here her. 

Before this, she would claw at the door, bark, whine, and pretty much act like she was being murdered for 15-20 min straight. One time she even got her jaw stuck in between the wires on the door when she was trying to chew her way through it. Needless to say we had to find something that worked to calm her down in the kennel. 

Good luck, and let us know what ends up working for you!

RYan


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

over the entire crate? 

sometimes, like this monring for example - I took him out for a pee at 6am, then put him back in his crate until 7am. During this hour he barked non-stop - for a whole hour! Is this usual?


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Our pup got better and better over time. The first week, I remember being really stressed out the whole time he would bark away, and I felt like it wouldn't get better. But, it will! Just remember that. And, I second the blanket over the crate, I found that really helped, especially if we were staying somewhere else other than home.

Enjoy your pup!


----------



## CraigB (Sep 23, 2010)

I would try the blanket as this worked the best for my pup. I covered all of the crate windows with the blanket so it was completely dark during the night and while I was gone during the day. After just a couple of weeks I am now able to put him in his crate with the blanket off and he sleeps without a sound at night (usually ) and I haven't had any problems during the day, either. 

Good luck!


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yup, over the entire kennel, you'd be suprised, it worked very well for us.


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok we will give it a go tonight. The only other time he really barks is when we put him in an identical crate in the boot of our car. He really goes crazy at this point often settling after 15 mins. Does this also usually stop? He never barks at any other time.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I think that will stop as well


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

well, last night was great! he slept from 9pm to 7am when he woke and barked a bit, I waited till he stopped, went down and took him out, fed him, took him out again. He wanted to play so I did so for 15 mins, he fell asleep on my lap, I put him back in the crate while I went up to get ready. He barked constantly for 45 mins, I came down and he'd ripped his bed to peices. I'm sure this is a protest ? but we're getting there

The car seems odd, I think he's barking to say "come get me out" "I wana sit with you" ??????


----------



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

To be fair you have to think about it logically. 9pm to 7am is 10 hours for him to be by himself and hold his bladder. For you to go down at 7 let him out and then but him back it again is very unfair and confusing for him as he thinks the day is starting but then he has to go back to bed?

We found that going to bed a little later and getting up earlier say 11pm - 6am for the first couple of weeks got him much more used to the crate and he settled into that routine after about 2 weeks. Now he happily sleeps through the night and is quiet til we go down as he knows he doesn't get let out when he whines. 

We personally didn't cover all the crate, his crate is against a wall and we covered the top and 2 sides so that it was more like a cave for him.

At night the radio being on will help massively!


----------

